# Important phrases



## Mousecat101

Hi! I'm currently trying to learn the Romanian language and would like to know what the most important phrases to learn would be!


----------



## metaphrastes

On this page, you will find a lot of Romanian resources, including phrases of greeting, love, &c, that one would use in daily life or in some special occasions: ► Romanian Forum Resources ◄

What is more important will vary greatly according what are your reasons for wanting to learn Romanian: business, literature, general culture, love, &c.


----------



## Mousecat101

Thank you! My reason for wanting to learn Romanian is that I hope to move there soon, and am learning what I can. WordReference is one of my most trusted sources, instead of just using google translate, and I've been to a few sites that teach the Romanian language.


----------



## whir77

(_off topic content removed by moderator)_

On a serious note, important phrases tend to be the same translingually. Understand that language is only a way to express ideas. What ideas do you think are the most important?

_(off topic content removed by moderator)_, so an important phrase I would learn is "Eu te iubesc" -I love you.


----------



## farscape

Hello Mousecat101,

Welcome to the WordReference Romanian forum. I commend you for striving to learn a difficult but beautiful language. WordReference is a dictionary site and the language forums are considered extensions of the dictionary pages.

Please read the forum rules and make posts according to them: your questions have to be centred on a word or phrase and have to have a well defined context as well as your own attempt to answer the question.

Please send me a private message if you have any questions. Since this thread has no WR compliant topic, I will close it.

Best regards,
farscape - moderator


----------

